

Ask HN: Anyone need a designer? - marcomassaro

Recent college grad here, going full-time as a designer (remote for now). I'm based in Connecticut.<p>Been designing over 8 years and have worked with startups and big companies.<p>Skills include planning &#38; research, wireframing, interface design &#38; user experience.<p>Also have experience running a startup and selling.<p>Portfolio is at http://masswerks.com
======
ColinWright
Can you implement a design, or do you only do the layout, color, shading,
alignment, font, interaction, popups, _etc.?_

Or if you only do a selection of those, which?

I'm not in the market for a designer, but I never know what it is the role of
"designer" covers, and it would be useful to see a more comprehensive list of
skills.

~~~
marcomassaro
In my initial post I mentioned: planning & research, wireframing, interface
design & user experience. More information can be found on my website.

I do not code. If coding is needed I outsource it to individuals who I've
worked with and trust. I oversee the whole process because its important that
my designs are coded how I vision them.

------
manish_lnmiit
do you have porfolio on <http://dribbble.com/>

------
marcomassaro
clickable: <http://masswerks.com>

